# Printing your photos??



## Golfcart (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello guys, just wondering what option you use for printing out your photos.  I mostly use costco for my own stuff, but when I print for clients I'll use Adorama.  Does anyone know the difference between the 2?  Why is Costco so cheap?  Is it worth using them?  Why or why not?  Thanks!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 9, 2012)

I too am interested in good places online to order quality prints. What should you expect to pay for quality prints at different sizes as well? today I paid $32.00 for 16x24 lustre print from a local photo store. I've never looked online for printing services.


----------



## KmH (Jun 9, 2012)

Here you go - Online pphoto printing services - Bing

I recommend the Miller's family of print labs Mpix.com, MpixPro.com, Millerslab.com, plus HHcolor.com, bayphoto.com, nationsphotolab.com, whcc.com. You would have to complete an application for some of those.


----------



## hopelaurenphotograph (Jun 9, 2012)

I use Photo Books, Holiday Cards, Photo Cards, Birth Announcements, Photo Printing | Shutterfly for all personal and customer prints. Great customer service, great quality, and great selection of products.


----------



## Golfcart (Jun 9, 2012)

So would these labs offer something Costco would not?  What's the difference?


----------



## southrndarlin (Jun 9, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> Here you go - Online pphoto printing services - Bing
> 
> I recommend the Miller's family of print labs Mpix.com, MpixPro.com, Millerslab.com, plus HHcolor.com, bayphoto.com, nationsphotolab.com, whcc.com. You would have to complete an application for some of those.



I would highly recommend Mpix.com!! I ordered my father in law's christmas present through them and was pleasantly surprised with how great their customer service was when i contacted them with a small issue I had with my order. The issue was handled in under 24 hours and i had my order re-shipped and received the very next day. They usually have good offers on their packages/books.


----------



## AmberNikol (Jun 11, 2012)

I use to use Mpix.com for all my prints till I found NationsPhotolab.com  Nations prints are OUTSTANDING, the prints come out so sharp and clear. They do an amazing job and customer service is the best I have ever received from a company. You can find them on facebook too. They are out of MD. I suggest checking them out, they are great.


----------



## KmH (Jun 11, 2012)

Mpix is now in Springfield Missouri.

They used to be in Pittsburg, Kansas, so they didn't move very far, but Springfield is a lot bigger town than Pittsburg is.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 11, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> I too am interested in good places online to order quality prints. What should you expect to pay for quality prints at different sizes as well? today I paid $32.00 for 16x24 lustre print from a local photo store. I've never looked online for printing services.



That's about what I charge for that size of a print on that paper.


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 11, 2012)

Golfcart said:


> Hello guys, just wondering what option you use for printing out your photos.  I mostly use costco for my own stuff, but when I print for clients I'll use Adorama.  Does anyone know the difference between the 2?  Why is Costco so cheap?  Is it worth using them?  Why or why not?  Thanks!



I literally just used Costco for the first time for little league team photos, and they are one of the best for cost:quality. Costco is easily just as good as Mpix and cheaper.


----------



## KmH (Jun 11, 2012)

For T&I stuff like Little League team photos, Miller's Professional Imaging's pic-a-pak service is really hard to beat. www.millerslab.com


----------



## ewick (Jun 12, 2012)

While every one had great suggestion nobody was able to answer one of the OP main question: "what makes these other places better than costco?"


----------



## KmH (Jun 12, 2012)

And neither did you.

In many respects Costco makes pretty good prints. Part of the difference is that most online labs offers services, products, and support Costco lacks.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ That was going to be my answer as well. I do my family scrapbook prints at Costco, or even Walgreens, but anything that gets sold or hung on the wall comes from a pro lab.

WHCC has contacted me about color casts and crop ratio problems before they shipped my prints; for a small charge, they fixed the problems and saved me a lot of time. I'm pretty sure that's something Costco doesn't offer. In addition to custom DVD cases, press printed products, and high end albums.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 12, 2012)

I set up with WHCC for when my time comes to print.  I was sent there by a local portrait photog I hooked up with.  The service is excellent.  He had nothing but great things to say and has been a customer for years.

I sent them 5 photos they printed for free to use for testing output and calibration.  They sent me also samples of their paper and a nice packet.  The packaging of the photos was very good.  As a new customer, I was happy with service and set up and products offered, and a pretty neat online account system which makes things easy.  

I don't have a lot of experience with them yet, but word of mouth is nothing but great things.  He stated the cost is very profitable for him.  Is it better than others listed?  I have no idea.  I would definitely trust any site recommended by a trusted member though, and you can't go wrong with KmH's suggestions.

I think the main difference between a lab and say costco, wal mart, etc, is that the latter uses inkjet printing.  I could be wrong on that, I know wal mart does.  The "self serve" stuff you can get just will not ever compare to a lab...a lab that is of good quality.

Oh, also one thing that attracted me was guaranteed 48 hour.  You get your prints back in 48 hours.  To me, that was a win.  I don't know about turnaround on the others listed...but I'd rather wait 48 hours for a high quality product than get my instant gratification with a crap product.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 12, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> Golfcart said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys, just wondering what option you use for printing out your photos.  I mostly use costco for my own stuff, but when I print for clients I'll use Adorama.  Does anyone know the difference between the 2?  Why is Costco so cheap?  Is it worth using them?  Why or why not?  Thanks!
> ...



How much does 8x10 cost at costco?  I got some at wal mart and they were 4.65 I think, thereabouts.  Whcc is almost half that at 2.20 / 2.64 depending on paper.  I would highly doubt that costco prints at same quality or better than a lab.  Not arguing...just finding it hard to see.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 12, 2012)

Inkjet printing on the right printers is just as if not better than what labs print.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 12, 2012)

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> Inkjet printing on the right printers is just as if not better than what labs print.



I don't have the experience or knowledge to back up an argument or civil debate.  However, my brain just doesn't agree, nor my logic, nor my reasoning.  Maybe some other folks will chime in and give opinions, I'll just bow out and watch since I cannot speak intelligently on the matter.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 12, 2012)

I use WHCC also.... and they have always produced top quality for me also. As Jess states, if they suspect something is wrong, they won't print until they let you know... and will correct it if they can. There are a lot of good labs out there. Sometimes quality is more important than cost.


----------



## KmH (Jun 12, 2012)

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> Inkjet printing on the right printers is just as if not better than what labs print.


Uh, most print labs do inkjet prints, c-prints, and off-set printing. As critical as the printer used is the RIP software used.

Fine art photos are often printed on high resolution inkjet printers, and are known as a giclée print. The resolution (2400 dpi or higher), number of of ink colors used (5+ colors), and the archival properties of the inks used in the inkjet printers that print giclées, make giclées some of the most expensive prints one can buy. A giclée usually takes much longer to print than any other print type because of the factors listed above.


----------



## Redeyejedi (Jun 12, 2012)

my opinion on photo printing services is to go with someone local and who prints as their business. not a chain store that purchased lab equipment.
reason being, i used to install adapters to allow analog printers to print digital files; this was on noritsu, agfa, fuji film printers. i have installed them in larger stores and small mom&pop '1hr photo' shops. most of the machines in the smaller business were maintained better; fresher chemicals, cleaner tanks and rollers, organized quality paper etc. the bigger chain stores don't hire professional photo lab techs, they hire high school kids and tell them what buttons to press. the chemicals are not replenished as often and and quality is not the focus, quantity is.
stay local, go professional, recommend and repeat.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 12, 2012)

KmH said:


> Fine art photos are often printed on high resolution inkjet printers, and are known as a giclée print. The resolution (2400 dpi or higher), number of of ink colors used (5+ colors), and the archival properties of the inks used in the inkjet printers that print giclées, make giclées some of the most expensive prints one can buy. A giclée usually takes much longer to print than any other print type beause of the factors listed above.



Yes I know, I use Epson pro line printers to do just that here. 2880x1440dpi 9 colors.


----------



## Redeyejedi (Jun 12, 2012)

the walscos across america have done nothing but ruin the industry. 1000's of small photo developers gone, cause, "well that's too much, i can just go to wally-world and get 36 4x6s for $6." same for cheap ass chinese made goods to good quality american made equivalents. STAY AWAY FROM THE MONSTERS THAT DESTROYED AMERICAN SMALL BUSINESSES.
Stay local, stay small,


----------



## Golfcart (Jun 12, 2012)

I didn't intend for this to turn into debates or "mine is better than yours". Just curious why some places will cost nearly 80.00 for a 16x20 and othesr charge so much less. I realize you get what you pay for, which is where the question came from. Is it better customer service you get?  Or do you truly get  a 50% better photo at the end of the day?  Thanks!!


----------



## kylehess10 (Jun 14, 2012)

I've always used Costco for my prints and have never been disappointed. I love getting my photos blown up to 20x30 posters and still look perfectly clear (and for only $8.99!). I even made my portfolio into a book for about $75. Every product they offer has amazing quality and it saves money. Yesterday for a client I printed (2) 11x14's, (5) 8x10's, (10) 5x7's, & (5) wallets and paid only $20.


----------



## 1hawaii50 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've used Adorama and Bay Photo and have nothing but good things to say about both companies.  I've had 2 16"x24" prints done for myself at Bay Photo and they turned out wonderfully.  I've had a number of 8x10's and 4x6's done by Adorama...the Kodac Metallic paper is simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## imagesinn (Jun 26, 2012)

Mpix.com, i visited the site and found the solutio*n. *southrndarlin they also provided with great service customer facility.


----------



## Marcelle (Jun 26, 2012)

printing myself on noritsu d-701 and epson 9600


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2012)

Golfcart said:


> I didn't intend for this to turn into debates or "mine is better than yours". Just curious why some places will cost nearly 80.00 for a 16x20 and othesr charge so much less. I realize you get what you pay for, which is where the question came from. Is it better customer service you get?  Or do you truly get  a 50% better photo at the end of the day?  Thanks!!


The type of print, the achival properites of the paper, inks, or emulsions used, volume of print supplies bought, products offered, etc, all factor into print pricing.

Costco has many more outlets than a print lab like WHCC, and Costco can buy their supplies in larger quantities getting them a price break that lets them sell prints for a bit less than WHCC.

The cheaper prints usually fade and deteriorate sooner because they are printed using paper and inks that have a shorter life span. For instance, shorter lifespan inkjet inks are aqueous based, while longer lasting archival inkjet inks are solvent based. Solvent based inks cost more than aqueous based inks do.

The same applies to print papers. the more expensive papers may have an achival lifetime rated at 200 years and much less expensive papers may have an archival lifetime rated at 20 years.


----------



## JustinL (Jun 26, 2012)

Just got my prints back today from Nations Photo Lab and couldn't be happier they were rather large 30x40's. They look great, were packaged amazing, free fast shipping (took 2 days) and best yet on sale for only $27.


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2012)

It's interesting, many people seem to think the shipping is actually free, when the cost of shipping is actually paid for in the selling price of the goods shipped.

Using a time-limited loss-leader pricing promotion is a time honored way to generate new customers. The strategy is often implemented concurrent with a nice price break from a supplier.

Loss-leader pricing is also usually offset, if not covered entirely plus more, by price increases in other goods the seller offers.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 27, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> ^^ That was going to be my answer as well. I do my family scrapbook prints at Costco, or even Walgreens, but anything that gets sold or hung on the wall comes from a pro lab.



I've sold countless prints which were printed at Costco, and I've never had a single complaint...


----------



## Rebekah5280 (Jun 28, 2012)

I Would highly recommend setting up an account with whcc.  I signed up and was able to download 5 of my own pictures, which they printed and shipped to me in 8x10 size at no charge.  They also sent with my free test prints, 2 pictures in 4x6 size, printed on all the various papers with various finishes so I could see for myself the differences in quality of what they have to offer.  They also sent me 4x6s of the different cardstocks they offer.  This was all free and at no cost to me.  
In the end, I have decided to just continue printing at Costco.  I will, however, most likely be ordering photobooks and other specialty things from them in the future.  The turn around was quick and it was nice to judge ALL of the different products offered with my own eyes without having to shell out some cash to do it.


----------



## LShooter (Jun 29, 2012)

Mpix, Mpix Pro, BayPhoto, Adorama, all good. Never tried my Costco but guess I should.


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2012)

Rebekah5280 said:


> I Would highly recommend setting up an account with whcc.  I signed up and was able to download 5 of my own pictures, which they printed and shipped to me in 8x10 size at no charge.


Many of the good labs do the same.


----------



## Rebekah5280 (Jun 29, 2012)

KmH said:


> Rebekah5280 said:
> 
> 
> > I Would highly recommend setting up an account with whcc.  I signed up and was able to download 5 of my own pictures, which they printed and shipped to me in 8x10 size at no charge.
> ...



I assumed so, but the few I checked out didn't offer that to me.  

This was so easy and it shipped quickly.


----------



## Golfcart (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the posts!  I def got information from lots of individuals. Ive tried adoroma and mpix so far. Both are very close if not the same. Bay photo is my next try. Thanks again guys!


----------



## mkasp (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry for my English... I'll try to explain... All public places to print pictures - for amateur photographers... But if you making pictures for customers, some of customers may be picky about colors match. Most public labs using auto adjust color setting, which is not always correct... I make pictures of old Molson building in Edmonton (color of that brick building was exactly same as on my pictures) and non of any public labs wasn't able to make for me the same as in my file... And if white dress of bride will looks little yellish  - you will have problems... If you print for yourself go to public labs, for customers - professional commercial  labs...


----------



## JakePhoto (Jul 20, 2012)

I too tend to use Walgreens for my personal family photos. However, I've found that often their software does some kind of adjustment and my photos come out terrible. I suppose this varies by location. 

For anything important and/or time sensitive it only makes sense to use a professional lab. The price difference isn't huge, but the quality, customer service, and peace of mind is more than worth it. 

I've tried a lot of pro labs, mostly ones online ones, but a few local ones as well. I've never had complaints from clients, but sometimes I have to have thing redone because of some error, or the turn around just didn't do it for me.

Last year I came upon APS Pro Lab. Their prices are really competitive, and I've been really happy with the quality of the prints. I once sent them a big order for an album and got a call 30 minutes later because one of the photos was off. I was so glad when I got the album a few days later that they'd adjusted it for me. I also really like the variety of leathers and options they offer for albums.

J


----------



## bunny99123 (Jul 20, 2012)

I use a chain camera store called Bedfords. The prints are great with higher pound paper. 

Studio: you are correct my husband works for a printing company and those printers produce amazing prints. He prints my personal prints with one. Wow what great prints.


----------



## eric1971 (Jul 25, 2012)

I've used Nations Photo Lab with good results.


----------



## FatherTyme (Aug 14, 2012)

What is this WHSS what would the link be?


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2012)

whcc.com


----------



## FatherTyme (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks I am an idiot..........


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 29, 2012)

printcosmo123 said:


> Its depend on choice of user some people like costco and some people like adorama. but i like Mpix.com because it is easy to use and its result is very good



In a direct comparison between costco and mpix, I honestly see 0 difference. I don't think anyone could tell the difference between them. The only advantage from Mpix is the available sizes. But for standard sized prints, I go through costco every time and have always been satisfied.


----------



## KmH (Aug 29, 2012)

Not everyone has a Costco readily available. The Costco nearest to me is 50.31 miles away according to their store locator.

Does Costco ship?


----------

